# Head phone mod - help



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys, umm well... just take a look at my pictures.










My head phones are Razor HP-1, and well from the picture you can see what happen. So my Question is does any one know a Mod or can make one for my head phones? They work just fine it is just the Casing that is Broken. Oh and it has been over a year so my warranty will not work.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

You could just super glue them, haha. Second thought would be new ones?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh another idea, rip both of them out, make a case for both speakers and drill a hole in the back for the wires, and make them a portable laptop stereo set?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

If theyre any good they could replace poor speakers from a laptop (depending on the quality of the laptop, duh) i actually took some speakers from a **** headset i had at home, and replaced them with my girlfriends BUILT IN speakers, awesome sound now.. with quite a decent bass even...


----------



## RateBuddha (Nov 6, 2007)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> If theyre any good they could replace poor speakers from a laptop (depending on the quality of the laptop, duh) i actually took some speakers from a **** headset i had at home, and replaced them with my girlfriends BUILT IN speakers, awesome sound now.. with quite a decent bass even...


They are REALLY good ... i have the sound card to boot. so i was thinking more like a mod to get them back in my head LOL


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd try some zip ties, see if you can snug the loose earmuff into postition. Wouldn't look like much, but it's the sound that counts.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's hard to make out clearly, from the photo, but, you could use some careful work with strong elastic-bands and possibly some glue. If you're into metalwork etc., you could try fashioning a new bracket and use pop-rivets....


----------

